# Don't Work Live Ad's by ESA



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Workplace safety is not a laughing matter, but these bulletins the the electrical safety authority (Ontario) have a slogan that is just plain stupid: You can do it-you should do it-don't work live. Good as a reminder still I suppose, thought I'd share. Check it out, I posted a link not sure how to get it as a jpg for everyone to see.

www.esasafe.com/pdf/Dont_Work_Live_Arc_Flash_Safety_Poster_2.pdf


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It _is _a really stupid slogan. What it sounds like to me is: "You can [work live], you should [work live], don't work live."

Wonder how long it took the committee to come up with that one?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Actually I think it might be a typo...

I think it should be - You Shouldn't Do It - or even could be - Should You Do It? -

I think it is confusing, but the picture gets the point across I suppose.

Cheers

John

Edit: well if it is typo it is all over the place including the videos... http://www.esasafe.com/Contractors/ets_004.php


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

How about "Just because you can doesn't mean you should."?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

keep it simple,* ' Working Live Kills, Always Shut It Down!'*


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Big John said:


> It _is _a really stupid slogan. What it sounds like to me is: "You can [work live], you should [work live], don't work live."
> 
> Wonder how long it took the committee to come up with that one?


Yeah, exactly my thoughts! Must have been a committee chucked right full of what I'd call "management material" :thumbup: Sad part is those 'experts' are probably getting paid handsomely for their 'excellent work'. :laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What it's saying is You can do it, you should do it, don't work live. 

Aka you can do it (you can work without it being live), you should do it (not work live), don't work live


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Edrick said:


> What it's saying is You can do it, you should do it, don't work live.
> 
> Aka you can do it (you can work without it being live), you should do it (not work live), don't work live


now decipher this- ' Working Live Kills, Always Shut It Down!' 

There should be absolutely no room for different interpretations when it comes to safety/warning signs. Make them idiot proof so anyone can fully understand.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

gets the point across 

better than stupid looking cartoon characters designed to appeal to 6 year olds.
those posters are more of an annoyance than they are a safety reminder.

lately they are coming out with better posters (thankfully):thumbsup:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

360max said:


> now decipher this- ' Working Live Kills, Always Shut It Down!'
> 
> There should be absolutely no room for different interpretations when it comes to safety/warning signs. *Make them idiot proof so anyone can fully understand.*


for some of the idiots (like our production goons) you need to smack them with a 2 by 4 to get their attention first 
i swear those guys have had their brains baked enough that they only see percentage stats and nothing else:laughing:


----------

